# FreeBSD PPC ports



## kr651129 (Jun 10, 2013)

I was just given an old Apple G5 PPC that I was planning on running Leopard on.  Since PPC is no longer supported by Apple and new applications will be hard to come by I just decided to install FreeBSD PPC.  If something isn't available as a package for PPC on FreeBSD I'd assume that compiling it from the ports tree should work, am I correct in this assumption?  Additionally, does anyone know how long the foundation plans on continuing work on the PPC architecture?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2013)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> If something isn't available as a package for PPC on FreeBSD I'd assume that compiling it from the ports tree should work, am I correct in this assumption?


Unless that port is marked for i386 or amd64 only. But for most ports, yes, that should work.


----------

